# New 06 gto 6.0 no mods and want power



## nick schuman (Feb 24, 2009)

I am getting a new 2006 Gto with a 6.0 and only 5700 miles on it and i have about $5000 and i want alot of horse power (enough to beat the local Cobra that has about 520hp) I dont want a superchager or turbo i want to keep it all motor but nothing to extreme it will be my daily driver.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

A good start will be getting cam, headers, and a tune that will wake her up.


----------



## nick schuman (Feb 24, 2009)

what do you think about the livernois performance package 2 it say gains of 100 hp


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

nick schuman said:


> what do you think about the livernois performance package 2 it say gains of 100 hp


 It has the same parts ALSGTO just told you, but your going to pay twice as much buying it as a kit from livernois.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

nick schuman said:


> what do you think about the livernois performance package 2 it say gains of 100 hp


Well you won't be beating that Cobra with about 520 hp with just a 100 more hp added to the Goat if that's 520 to the wheels..........you'd be around 430-440.


----------



## nick schuman (Feb 24, 2009)

well i figured if the 6.0 Gto has 400 hp off the showroom floor pluss the 100 from the package it would put me at 500


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi welcome. Add a Stall to that bad boy and you will be off and running. Add Heads and a cam and look out.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

nick schuman said:


> what do you think about the livernois performance package 2 it say gains of 100 hp


Dont know about that. looks good but will a stock Converter be able to handle all the power. I would ask them first.


----------



## nick schuman (Feb 24, 2009)

vistalord said:


> Dont know about that. looks good but will a stock Converter be able to handle all the power. I would ask them first.


well its a manual transmission


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

nick schuman said:


> well i figured if the 6.0 Gto has 400 hp off the showroom floor pluss the 100 from the package it would put me at 500


So you're just talking crank hp then..........rwhp is around 330-340 from the showroom floor.

Is the Cobra rated 520 at the wheels or at the crank?


----------



## nick schuman (Feb 24, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> So you're just talking crank hp then..........rwhp is around 330-340 from the showroom floor.
> 
> Is the Cobra rated 520 at the wheels or at the crank?


its about 490 at the wheels


----------



## nick schuman (Feb 24, 2009)

its around 490 at the wheels


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

You lose close to 20% between the crank and wheels. So I'm close to 500 at the crank. I went with a milder cam for drivability and I'm an A4. Check out Vengeance Racing in Ga. and talk to Ron. He'll steer you right on what you need.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

nick schuman said:


> its around 490 at the wheels


So you'll need anywhere from 150-160 more rwhp just to match his.


----------



## handr_circle (Feb 13, 2009)

Easy formula to beating any local cobra: take it anywhere with one or more turns. After all, it is a Mustang. 

OK, that may have been a little mean... Let us know how it turns out when/if it happens!


----------



## nick schuman (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok i will let u know how it ends up its not a matter if its just when


----------

